# Very long shot - Renault Megane Cabriolet interior light ?



## Terry Smart (13 Aug 2010)

Hi

This is a long shot, but you never know...

Mandy has an 03 Renault Megane Cabriolet, the soft top version. The interior light has stopped working and after removing the light cover (which is also the switch mechanism) we've found an odd little bit of metal in the cover. It's broken off from somewhere but we're not sure where.

(The bulb and everything else is working, the absence of this bit of metal is the problem as a contact isn't being made somewhere).

We strongly suspect the metal piece is part of the cover and we have tried to buy one. Surprise surprise, they're not available unless you buy the complete light unit at a cost of £117. This is apparently a common fault and a licence to print money for Renault - if anyone was daft enough to buy one.

So, the question is, does anyone here or a close friend have one of these cars? Could you take the interior light cover off and take a picture of the inside of it for us so we know what it's supposed to look like. We can reattach the metal part, it's just a case of knowing where!

All help gratefully accepted!

We have tried a couple of motoring forums but with little response


----------



## maltrout512 (13 Aug 2010)

Terry could you post some pics up, may be able to help with id and location of metal part.


Many Thanks


----------



## bugbear (13 Aug 2010)

Terry Smart":cbwyfida said:


> We strongly suspect the metal piece is part of the cover and we have tried to buy one. Surprise surprise, they're not available unless you buy the complete light unit at a cost of £117. This is apparently a common fault and a licence to print money for Renault - if anyone was daft enough to buy one.



What is it with Renault Megane lights? Isn't this the same car that has the totally-inaccessible front light bulbs (IIRC from Fifth Gear)?

BugBear


----------



## Terry Smart (13 Aug 2010)

I'll try and sort something out for that over the weekend maltrout512 when I have access to the car.

Bugbear, I think the headlights are accessible on this model but not on the later ones. This isn't restricted to Renault though, I've heard of other cars with similar 'features'.


----------



## Lons (14 Aug 2010)

Quite a lot of Renault parts are interchangeable
Don't know if any of these fit but several sellers are breakers and if not, they might have yours in stock - worth a go?
There seem to be quite a few on ebay. search for megane interior light and don't specify cabriolet as the sellers often aren't that specific in the listings and you might get lucky.

rgds

Bob

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RENAULT-MEGANE-CO ... arParts_SM
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2002-2008-RENAULT ... arParts_SM
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Renault-Megane-In ... arParts_SM


----------



## Terry Smart (17 Aug 2010)

Hi Folks

Mandy has given the part in question to her brother to see if he could solder it back on so I can't get a picture of it at the moment.

Thanks Bob; this light seems to be unique to this particular Renault, annoyingly enough, so sadly a different model won't do the job. Just our luck!

(Mandy is cursing the car anyway, the battery gave out at the weekend which is just fair wear and tear, but it seems like it's one thing after another at the moment!)


----------



## Lons (17 Aug 2010)

> Thanks Bob; this light seems to be unique to this particular Renault, annoyingly enough, so sadly a different model won't do the job. Just our luck!



I've seen a yellow one parked at the village pub a few times.

A stanley knife and a screwdriver could sort your problem I bet :lol: :lol: 

(just kidding if any pc plods on here  )

Bob


----------



## loz (18 Aug 2010)

bugbear":2ang40is said:


> What is it with Renault Megane lights? Isn't this the same car that has the totally-inaccessible front light bulbs (IIRC from Fifth Gear)?
> 
> BugBear



I had an older one, ( 98 ) and was fine, plenty of room to get in and do bulbs etc, 

friend has a newer one ( 2005 ) and had to go to a dealer to change a bulb, apparently have to take the wing off, to get access ?


----------

